# St Croix Broken Rod Tip



## bcritch (Jul 3, 2009)

I always wanted a St Croix rod so i finally broke out the dollars for one this Spring.(6'6" Med-Lite Premier) I was fishing with the rod for only the second time last week and I made a cast in the brush as I was casting a Senko towards the edge of the bank. I moved the boat over to the bank and found my Senko wrapped around the brush. I worked on untangling the Senko, got it free and then noticed that the top 4" of my rod was broken off. My rod must have gone into the brush while I was untangling my Senko. #-o :x :x Is it worth trying to find someone to repair it or is it trash? I really don’t want to glue just a new rod tip on it but I may have to.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2009)

Was it something that you think you caused yourself? If not, Premier's have a 5-year warranty. Here is a link that explains their warranty possibilities....

https://stcroixrods.com/content.asp?id=14&section=resources


----------



## bcritch (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah it was caused by me....... Thanks for the link.
I did check their warranty and they want $20 + Shipping to send it back to them. They will then give me a price for the repair.


----------



## poolie (Jul 3, 2009)

The only issue you will have, and it may not be a problem is that the rod will be slightly stiffer than before. If that's not a problem then it's a cheap fix.


----------



## Mattman (Jul 4, 2009)

Its pretty tough to fix a rod up that high. I've repaired rods that have been broken down into the middle of the blank and the repair was not even noticeable in terms of fishability. But up that high, the weight of any repair tends to make the rod feel sluggish. And with how small the blank is and how much flex happens up there, repairs are difficult.

I've pulled off a guide or two and glued on a new tip and then reinstalled a couple guides with some new spacing and the rod is more than serviceable again. It's just a totally different rod since the tip has changed so much.

I'd let St. Croix do their thing and if you wind up in a position where you still have a broken rod...just put a new tip on it and see how it fishes. You may like it even better.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Would it not be worth sending it and 50 bucks in for the "Gold Star Replacement Plan?"


----------



## bcritch (Jul 7, 2009)

Mattman said:


> Its pretty tough to fix a rod up that high. I've repaired rods that have been broken down into the middle of the blank and the repair was not even noticeable in terms of fishability. But up that high, the weight of any repair tends to make the rod feel sluggish. And with how small the blank is and how much flex happens up there, repairs are difficult.
> 
> I've pulled off a guide or two and glued on a new tip and then reinstalled a couple guides with some new spacing and the rod is more than serviceable again. It's just a totally different rod since the tip has changed so much.
> 
> I'd let St. Croix do their thing and if you wind up in a position where you still have a broken rod...just put a new tip on it and see how it fishes. You may like it even better.



Thanks Matt..... Yeah the rod tip is extremely thin. I guess I need to be a bit more careful next time...


----------



## bcritch (Jul 7, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Would it not be worth sending it and 50 bucks in for the "Gold Star Replacement Plan?"



Not sure I want to give St. Croix any more money. especially since this rod lasted two trips. Maybe it's me , but I would have thought that their product would have been a little better..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2009)

bcritch said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Would it not be worth sending it and 50 bucks in for the "Gold Star Replacement Plan?"
> ...



Ant. - I thought you were the reason the rod broke? You do realize that with any of teh high end rods all that sensitivity also means they are much more delicate. They will shatter and such unless handled very carefully.

I suggest you just send the rod back to St. Croix and tell them "it broke" They are pretty decent about replacing the rods - in fact they have replaced my legend Elite twice, despite the fact that i broke it the 1st time by falling in the river with it.


----------



## poolie (Jul 7, 2009)

St. Croix makes quality rods. Many people on tinboats own them, myself included. But like Capt'n said, sensitivity = delicate so it's just one of those things that can happen. My brother is a little rough on his equipment and I see him breaking rods all of the time and he spares no expense when it comes to his rods. 




bcritch said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Would it not be worth sending it and 50 bucks in for the "Gold Star Replacement Plan?"
> ...


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ahab, how do you like your Legend Elite? I am getting rid of my Legend Tournament spinning rod (turns out I can't get used to them), and if I can't get it sold/traded myself, my only option is jumping up to the Legend Elite with the St. Croix trade up program. I am not really sure how much better I could like a 330 dollar rod over my 180 dollar Avids, which suite me just fine. 

I think I may have a guy who will trade an Avid casting rod for this, but in case that falls through, I am looking at the other option.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the LE - it is beyond sweet to use


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 7, 2009)

I broke a $200 St. Croix in half ans sent it back. They called me and to see if I wanted to upgrade to a more expensive version qand I said, " No, I am happy with that one." They sent me a brand new one for nothing. They won't fix a rod that is broke, they will replace it. St. Croix is a good company.


----------



## georgia jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

If you just place a new tip guide on the end you will probably realize that the action of the rod will change greatly. I broke about 4 inches off of a BPS 6 '6 med. light finesse rod that I used to throw weightless plastics and crankbaits. Now I have a 6' 2 rod that is great for weighted plastics but is much too stiff now for weightless stuff. Those last four inches are where a lot of the flex is and it changed my rod drastically. The rod isn't useless it is just a lot different.


----------



## ilinimud (Jul 24, 2009)

St Croix is great to work with. I paid 10 bucks to ship a rod to them, they checked the rod out, sent back another one, and waived the return shipping fee.

Just let them know who are not a high dollar tackle buyer and splurged on the rod. You broke the rod tip and are interested in using the 50 dollar replacement plan.

It isnt their fault that the rod tip broke, so why hold it agaisnt them. I have stoppped using St Croix, but that is just because i do not like the excessive use of epoxy and paint on all the rod they make now days. Cant i just get a unfinished blank? LoL


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Sep 8, 2009)

poolie said:


> St. Croix makes quality rods. Many people on tinboats own them, myself included. But like Capt'n said, sensitivity = delicate so it's just one of those things that can happen. My brother is a little rough on his equipment and I see him breaking rods all of the time and he spares no expense when it comes to his rods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I broke a St.Croix Wild River Salmon/Steelhead rod at the tip and they replaced it no question.


----------

